# Purchasing Plants from Overseas on Ebay?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone purchased plants on Ebay from Malaysia or any other foreign country?

I'm wondering if there are any extra import charges. We ordered something from the states a few months ago and got nailed hard by FedEx for handling charges.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought some mosses from Ebay, from Malaysia, probably for the same e-bayer, and there were no extra charges. Only around 6 bucks for shipping.
I once got some plants off ebay from the states, and it took forever to get here, and the plants died.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Were you happy with the plants from Malaysia? They look really good and s/he has a wide variety!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, since it takes 10-14 days for them to get here, the plants might not make it. But i only got some xmass-moss and mosses in general are pretty hardy. Mine came in half-brown, but after a month it was all lush-green.
So if you really want something, you can get it...but i'd only do it again as a last resort. The only advantage I see in getting them off ebay, is that they come right at your door, and you don't have to struggle to go to some "hidden" petshop or meet some other aquarist that might sell it.
what plants did you had in mind?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

ozi said:


> Well, since it takes 10-14 days for them to get here, the plants might not make it. But i only got some xmass-moss and mosses in general are pretty hardy. Mine came in half-brown, but after a month it was all lush-green.
> So if you really want something, you can get it...but i'd only do it again as a last resort. The only advantage I see in getting them off ebay, is that they come right at your door, and you don't have to struggle to go to some "hidden" petshop or meet some other aquarist that might sell it.
> what plants did you had in mind?


What is this "hidden" pet shop??

Buying off ebay during the winter is very risky due to the fact that at even -1 deg celsius plants shipped by mail will most likely arrive frozen or at the least severely frost damaged. The other problem about buying from a foreign country is that without the accompanying phytosanitary certificates that are required you are technically contravening the law and as such they can confiscate your plants without any recourse for you. I know of three people who have bought a number of things from AM (ebay seller) and have had them confiscated. The replacements were also confiscated. I know of others who have had no problems at all from the same seller. If you buy a species or two you will probably be ok, especially the mosses. If you are planning on stocking your tank from them then expect the plants to not make it.


----------

